# Sudden behavior change?



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

One of my long haired black does has gone through a very sudden behavior change within the last couple of days. Up until now, she's been very docile and easy to handle. However, I went to pick her up two nights ago, and she squeaked and went very flighty, and she's been as such ever since. Very nervy and hard to keep hold of. None of the other does are like it, and I have no clue why it's started.

Any ideas? Is it likely to be a hidden health issue?


----------



## Doveflight (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm not a mouse expert but are you sure all of the mice were does? I'm not sure if she was pregnaunt (if there was a buck) that she's change her mood but its worth thinking about.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Absolutely positive that there are no bucks in the cage, and they've not been with any bucks for approx. 3 weeks now. She's not showing any bump, and I think she might actually be a little underweight, but it's tough to say since she wont sit still.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

sudden fright by something might also be the cause, phantom pregnancy possible but unlikely.

Hidden health issue a good possibility depending on when last treated for internal parasites.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

She was treated not long before she came here, but not since. Reminds me, though, that I need to find a product suitable and cost effective for multiple mice.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Ivermectin is probably the most cost effective and can be bought online


----------

